# Sign led retrofit



## USMC240 (Aug 7, 2012)

What did you figure out on this install? I'm looking into doing some of these retrofits.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

HEy, here is the update. Thanks for all your all's advice on pricing to run a successful company. My bid was ~35% higher than competing bid so I lost the job. 

Thanks again

Winner $ 4,125

Me $ 5,580


----------



## USMC240 (Aug 7, 2012)

Well I'm working on an agreement with a manufacturer to get some amazing deals on LED products. My partner is flying to China in Feb. to finalize the deal hopefully. We are hoping to be offering LED channel signs for a fraction of what I am buying them now for and we should be able to sell T8LED bulbs for $20-$25 each. I'll post an update if we get everything worked out. And better luck on the next one Cletis.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

USMC240 said:


> Well I'm working on an agreement with a manufacturer to get some amazing deals on LED products. My partner is flying to China in Feb. to finalize the deal hopefully. We are hoping to be offering LED channel signs for a fraction of what I am buying them now for and we should be able to sell T8LED bulbs for $20-$25 each. I'll post an update if we get everything worked out. And better luck on the next one Cletis.


No problem, PM me some info if you don't mind. I'll share my sources with you as well. On the above, I would have paid around $860 for 120' of 4" modular LED strips. They were a 4" module than 4" of wire then module. Sticky tape or glue to back of channel sign. 3 yr warrenty from manufacturer. I figure 2 guys 10 hrs (cleaning letter windex, removel of neon, disposal certificate, and 1 trip back for glitches), 25 ft in air from 10pm to 8am. Thought my price was ok, but I guess not...:001_huh:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Could have just used them LEDs that we have all been wiring our vans with!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Cletis said:


> HEy, here is the update. Thanks for all your all's advice on pricing to run a successful company. My bid was ~35% higher than competing bid so I lost the job.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> ...


If you bid a job based on what you hear on this site rather than what is expected in your area then blame yourself. (I took your post to be blaming others)


----------

